# Colonoscopy prep - I'm scared... Need advices



## Djou (May 8, 2003)

Hi,I'll have a short colonoscopy (sig) next weekThe Doctor give me the phospho stuff prep + liquid diet for the day before the examThe morning of the exam, I have to do 2 Fleet-enema 2 hours before the exam.I'm IBS-C predominant and GERD so I'm worried that the lime-citrus phospho stuff will give me a hard time with nausea and heartburn.I have some questions for this kind of preparation.1- For the phospho stuff to drink, should I drink it warm or cold? and should I mix it with something special (water, 7up, ginger ale, gatorade...)2- For the Fleet-enema, will I have some effect of those a long time after I made them?I'm worried about having a urge to go to the bathroom while i'm in the car going to the exam3- Any one have advice about the liquid diet ?What can and can't take?Some suggestions to not starving before the end of the day?Any advice will be appreciateThx


----------



## phyllisfin (Jan 27, 1999)

Just went thru a colonoscopy, so a few thoughts. Re the fleet, if you put it in lemon-lime gatorade but taste is bad but not as bad as it could be. Be sure it is cold, very cold. I didn't have to do the fleets so can't tell you about them. Re, liquid diet, I existed mainly on pedialyte (orange) and it worked fine. I even felt better than when I just drank gatorade. Good luck and I'm sure you'll do just fine. Phyllis


----------



## boisemom (Nov 30, 2002)

I have been through many colonoscopys. The laxative is the worst part of the whole thing. If you have any residual loose stools it will be due to that and not the enema. Once you get through that it's all downhill.Anything you can see through is considered clear liquid. Some good things are chicken broth, most sodas, jello and popsicles.Hope that helps.


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

one word of advice on the liquid diet- NO red or purple things- jell-o, etc. They can be mistaken as blood and/or make things hard to see I guess. Mix the phospho with something! I found eating a bite of jello right afterwards helped too.







Good luck!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

Wow, talk about overkill....sometimes I wonder if doctors really understand how really easy it is to clean the colon without putting patients through so much discomfort....the answer is they generally don't care....


----------

